# Grafikkartenfehler bei Onboard-Grafikkarte



## Danielku15 (6. August 2005)

Hallo Leute

  Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Motherboard:

 Wenn ich den PC Starten will kommt zuerst 1 Piepton für den erfolgreich abgeschlossenen POST-Test. Aber ich bekomme kein Bild auf dem Bildschirm. Wenn ich ca. 1 Minute warte fängt er an 8x zu Piepsen. *imBiosKompendiumnachschlag* :

*8x kurz* Display Memory Read/Write Error: Videospeicher nicht ansprechbar; Grafikkarte defekt oder nicht eingebaut (kein fataler Fehler); gegebenenfalls austauschen; eventuell übertakteter ISA-Bus.

 Da ich kein Bild bekomme tippe ich die defekte Grafikkarte. Das Problem ist dass die Grafikkarte Onboard ist und somit nicht ausgetauscht werden kann (falls eine PCI-Grafikkarte eingebaut wird muss dies ja im BIOS umgestellt werden und das geht eben nicht).

  Nun wollte ich Fragen was ich nun mit dem Motherboard machen soll damit es wieder funktioniert. 

  Wenns nicht funktioniert gibts da ja immer noch Ebay .

 [Edit]
  Hab noch vergessen die Daten zu schreiben:
 Alles was ihr wissen wollt sollte hier zu finden sein:
http://www.gigabyte.de/MotherBoard/Products/Products_GA-6WMM7.htm


  mfg danielku15


----------



## Alexander12 (7. August 2005)

Hallo danielku,

Hab' auch 'nen Pc, welcher eine Onboard-Grafikkarte hat, doch die Onboard-Karte war mir zu schlecht. Da der AGP-Slot noch frei war, hab ich dort einfach 'ne GeForce FX 5200 reingesteckt. Nun hat man ja 2 Grafikkarten drin, also einfach das Kabel vom Monitor in die GeForce stecken und schon funktionierts. Der Pc hat sich automatisch auf die aktuelle Karte umgestellt, in der der Monitor eingesteckt war.   
Kann auch 'ne PCI-Karte sein, da hatt' ich auch schon mal so'n Fall.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!

MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dimenson (8. August 2005)

Mein Tipp, kratz dir 500 €uronen zusammen und kauf dir nen Mainboard Sockel 775 und ein CPU 3,2 Ghz oder so und ne Graka bis zu 150 € ( X600 oder so ) . nen neues Netzteil (550Watt) und nen neues Gehäuse, schon haste nen neuen PC.


----------



## Danielku15 (8. August 2005)

@Alexander
 Habs schon mit ner PCI-Grafikkarte probiert. Hat leider nicht funktioniert.

 @Dimension
 Leichter gesagt als getan. Ich gehe noch zur Schule (2. Jahr an ner Höheren Technischen Lehranstalt für Informatik). Da werde ich leider sehr schlecht bezahlt und da ist 500€ noch ne Menge Geld für mich. Außerdem hab ich ja n PC und der läuft. Der sollte nur für meinen Bruder sein. Naja, ich sag nur eins: Auf dem Gehäuse dieses PCs sind 2 Kleber :
Kleber.jpg

  mfg daniel


----------



## Radhad (9. August 2005)

Bei den meißten Mainboards muss man manuell im BIOS umstellen, ob der OnBoard Grafikchip verwendet werden soll oder nicht. Bei deinem weiß ich es allerdings nicht ^^

Tipp für die Zukunft: kauf die ein Mainboard mit Grafikchip OnBoard!


Gruß Radhad


----------

